# Bass Fishing excursion at Walt DisneyWorld pics



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Took my wife and kids to Disney from Thursday thru Sunday for my wife's birthday. On Saturday which was her B-Day, she suggested we do a bass fishing excursion where we charter a boat with a fishing guide. Uh....OK, but only if you twist my arm!!!!

The 2 hr bass fishing excursion took 5 phone calls and 1 hour to get booked. Even after 5 phone calls with a lady who didn't habla hardly any Engrish, she mgd. to book us to fish departing from the Yacht Club (no good) even though we told her 10 times we wanted to fish Bay Lake and depart from the Wilderness Lodge. She told us we couldn't depart from Wilderness since we were staying at the Yacht Club... B.S.! Can you believe too that out of all the 5 people we spoke with, we couldn't get one simple question answered "What type of reels are provided? Spinning or Baitcasting reels?". Well, we finally got it booked and I am glad we did because those 2 hours of fishing were the highlight of the entire vacation!

Here we are getting ready to leave the Yacht club to go to the Wilderness Lodge and meet our boat/guide:










I rigged up a fresh shiner and threw it under the dock. A few seconds later I felt a slight thump and asked my wife to hold my rod. About 20 seconds later the bass dove with the circle hook firmly hooked and the Birthday Girl was FISH ON!



















My little guy was the next hook up and he was stoked at what came up:



















Not to be outdone, my oldest son brought one out too:



















I hooked one of my own and then it was time to move to the next spot. We beached the pontoon and started pitching out the back of the boat into a very cramped area with lots of Hydrilla floating down below. After my kids each missed one for not setting the hook, Zachary brought one up when his rod went off and he wasn't anywhere near his pole:










While he was getting his fish out I got one too:










Wifey hooked a small one and then the little guy got back in the game:










By then the afternoon thunderstorm was rolling in so we took the lines out of the water and rolled to the last spot. It started raining and cooled off quick:










Little guy listened to the guide who said a decent size bass sits under the dock we were by so he dangled his dead shiner in the corner of the dock. It paid off and he soon brought this one up:



















Wifey then hooked up and so did I for a nice double, even though mine was smaller:










Wifey then went to town and started catching them right and left:




























I spent most of my time baiting hooks since the guide (who we really liked) kept hooking the shiners thru the middle of their body killing them. I kept taking them off, throwing the dead ones away, and replacing the hooks just below the head so they could swim naturally.

All in all, it was a very worthwhile fun fishing adventure. We managed to catch 17 Bass total in the 1.5 hrs we had lines in the water. My wifey (true to form) outfished all of us. She caught the first fish, the biggest fish, and most fish. If any of you have ever considered a fishing trip at Disney while you are there, I totally recommend it. I just wish I would have known in advance we were gonna go so I could have brought my own gear.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

What? No Gulp?

Nice trip, I read your post on the other forum about Disney too. At least you caught some fish, despite them messing everything else up.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah, I would have loved to have had my gear and throw some Gulp! at them fish but since I didn't know we were gonna fish I left it at home. Kind of a nice suprise when the wife says she wants me to take her fishing for her birthday 

And yeah, that fishing trip was certainly the highlight of the vacation because everything else dealing with Disney was a challenge. :redface:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I used to avoid the rat race (Disney) like the plague when I lived there. I'd really only go down there for shows at House Of Blues, but since they hurt my back at a concert there a year ago, I decided not to go any more. The security people there are pretty reckless and rude too. I got hurt by their carelessness and I wasn't even involved in the fight that was going on. I was just standing at the bar, having a drink and I got crushed by 3 guys, all well over 250 lbs.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

*Sweet*

your wife kids look like the great time
money well spent


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That's great*

Great post and awesome pics. :beer::beer:


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Great post KZ.
Very nice that your family got to fish together. Great pics and great times...


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Look at the smiles on the kids faces, they had a good time too. Nice report Zach


----------

